# Ferret Forum?



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

So I just recently acquired a ferret (and she is adorable!), and I'm looking for a forum similar to this, but for ferrets. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I used the below forums when I was asking things about ferrets where I volunteer.

http://www.ferretsforum.co.uk/
http://forum.ferret.com/

I imagine the first thing will be to get a 2nd ferret.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

lol yea. Though everywhere I've read has said that single ferrets are fine as long a you pay a lot of attention to them (which we do. I think Zoe has spent an entire 15 minutes in her cage since we got her XD).

I can see the ferret crazy taking us over though.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 2 furry fuzzbutts of my own...I am currently a part of 3 ferret forums, these are the ones I use (everyone is very friendly!) 

http://everythingfert.proboards.com/

http://www.ferretvillage.org/

http://www.lovingferrets.com/


Have fun with your little girl!!! If you don't already know, please be careful having both rats and ferrets...rats are natural prey for ferrets..and many ferrets still have their hunting instinct..so keep a very close eye on them..especially if kept in the same room!


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm on everythingfert. :3 I really like the people over there.

I think I might check out those other two as well.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey you, Ms. Lynxie, you need to post a picture of your new ferret. I want to see her!


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

There's also the Florida Ferret Forum: http://floridaferret.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Little late on this thread, but this is an awesome forum about ferrets. 

http://holisticferret.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------

